# Louisiana Marsh



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Left yesterday morning at 2:00am to prefish in Louisiana for the IFA tournament today. We had a fun day, caught about 20 reds, a few small flounder and specks, and then caught some bull drums in less than two feet of water.










Caught the black drum on a gulp under a popping cork. There was a school of about 15 along an oyster bar, all of them fanning their tails out of the water.










Right after the black drum, hooked up to this red on a skitterwalk...the hooks were mangled when I got it in the boat.










We were able to pull 17.6 lbs. out today, good enough for an 8th place finish. The water clarity was horrible...about 3 inches of visibility. Only fish we saw had their backs completely out of the water pushing up along the bank.










Nick's Redfish Roundup in Choctawhatchee bay is June 13th. guaranteed $3,000 1st, $1,500 2nd and $500 3rd. Entry fee is only $125 and it is an all day, live bait, no boat required tournament.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

*Awesome!!!:bowdown*


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

That is awesome. 

What is the slot limit over there? Was there any more local teams that fished?


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

For the tournament they made the slot 18-30". We met a pensacola team at the captain's meeting but never saw them at weigh in, a few of the teams never made it back in time and from what we heardhad nice fish in the livewell. We opted to stay closer than most teams to save my boat from the carnage, we fished close to the outside islands of the marsh. Nearly every team that had decent weight went to Delecroix, but most had to sacrifice some of their boat (gps units, casting platforms, trolling motors) to Lake Borgne. We heard one boat filled up with water twice on the way back in.


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

I didn't realize it could get that rough in the marsh. How many boats did the tournament have in it?


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Lake Borgne is notorious for trashing bay boats. 24 fboats competedin the IFA. The CCA had their annual Redfish Challenge Tournament In Slidell on the same day so that dwindled the numbers a good bit for the IFA.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Capt. John,

We have only fished over that way two different times to prefish for the IFA events but whenever you head that way give me a call or shoot me an email and I'll let you know where we had the most success.


----------

